
Util-linux cheat sheet - peofre
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/util-linux-cheat-sheet/
======
dhimes
OK this is more than I need right now, but I did get curious about the
"script" command that captures your term session to a text file- to start and
stop use:

    
    
      script
      ctrl-d
    

But when looking at my output file (if you just do what I did above it will be
called 'typescript') it has control characters around the file names. How can
I suppress these?

~~~
bediger4000
I bet you've got _ls_ set to colorize file names, right? What you're seeing
as"control characters around file names" is VT-100 escape codes to colorize
the text different ways. If you do command-line editing in Bash (vi or emacs
mode) you'll also see all the control characters that implement the editing.
Again, more VT-100 escape code to position the cursor, overwrite characters,
etc etc.

Either you set _ls_ to not colorize filenames, or you edit the 'typescript'
file. One of the values of _script_ is that it doesn't do any interpretation
of the characters it records.

~~~
dhimes
You are correct- that is exactly what it is. Thanks.

------
cron
I'm guessing this was generated by running `man -f` on the list of executables
provided by util-linux.

    
    
        descriptions() { xargs -I '{}' man -f '{}' ; }
        executables() { pkgfile -bl $1 | cut -f 2; } # Arch Linux specific
        executables util-linux | descriptions 2> missed | sort | less

